# Happy Christmas



## hawkey01 (Mar 15, 2006)

Wishing all ex RO's, members and your families a very Happy Christmas and prosperous New Year.

The years seem to fly by.

Best wishes.

Neville - Hawkey01


----------



## sparks69 (Dec 18, 2005)

And the same to you Neville.
NESWT rules KO


----------



## King Ratt (Aug 23, 2005)

Thanks Hawkeye01. The same to you and all the SN congregation.

KR


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

Congregation. Are we expected to carry our own hymnal and psalter?

Mike Echo Romeo Romeo Yankee etc. all


----------



## Dartskipper (Jan 16, 2015)

Varley said:


> Congregation. Are we expected to carry our own hymnal and psalter?
> 
> Mike Echo Romeo Romeo Yankee etc. all


Can I do the collection please? My bank details are......(Jester)

Compliments of the season to all the Crew.

Roy.


----------



## tsell (Apr 29, 2008)

Thanks Neville and all the very best to you and yours, for Christmas and the New Year! (Thumb)

Taff


----------



## John Rogers (May 11, 2004)

Merry Crhistmas to all, and the best of health in the New Year.
John.


----------



## spongebob (Dec 11, 2007)

Every Christmas is a good time to be alive and among friends, a good festive season to all

Bob


----------



## david.hopcroft (Jun 29, 2005)

Have a good time everyone and take care.

David

++


----------



## Bill.B (Oct 19, 2013)

Hope you all have a great Christmas and New Year and we all get to age gracefully or disgracefully next year.


----------



## Jan7 (Apr 2, 2008)

Desde mi sala de Radio, os deseo que paséis unos felices días, en buena compañía de vuestros seres mutuamente queridos.


All the best for you, my dear friends in this new year 2016.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PSQo4qBCe8o


SOURCES:


MUSIC: La banda sonora de esta postal sonora, es una actuación radiada de Glenn Miller, obtenida de Internet Archive, 
https://archive.org/details/GlennMiller
IMAGE: La imagen Frankreich, Lorient.- U-Boot U 124 Innenaufnahme, Funker an "Enigma"-Gerät, 7.-9.3.1941 procede del Archivo fotográfico del Bundesarchiv Alemán, 
https://www.bild.bundesarchiv.de, Bild 101II-MW-4222-03A / Dietrich / CC-BY-SA 3.0








Jan.


----------

